# Problème Installation Win10 via BC - écran freeze avec logo window



## AaronIron (31 Mars 2020)

Bonjour à tous! 
J'ai cherché de potentielle réponse à mon problème parmi les nombreux sujets déjà existant, en vain. Si j'ai mal fait mon travail n'hésitez pas à me le signaler (je sais très bien que vous le ferez de toute façon )

Hier, j'ai voulu installer Win 10 sur mon MacBook Pro via BootCamp.
Mon mac étant de mi-2012, j'ai du procéder avec une clé USB. Tout se passe normalement jusqu'au moment où mon mac redémarre pour la 1ère fois, à ce moment le logo Windows apparait mais ensuite rien ne se passe, je l'ai laissé toute la nuit en me disant que la patience était peut être la solution mais non ce matin le constat était le même, le logo était toujours là, aucune évolution. 
J'ai pu retourner sur MacOS sans problème. Cependant quand je réessaye, il se passe la même chose et je ne comprend pas pourquoi.
Je ne sais plus quoi faire.

Ma configuration:    





Les infos de stockage dans "à propos de mon mac" (j'ai 2 DD interne)



J'en appel à vos connaissances et votre bienveillance pour savoir si une solution est envisageable.

Merci et bonne journée


----------



## Locke (31 Mars 2020)

AaronIron a dit:


> Les infos de stockage dans "à propos de mon mac" (j'ai 2 DD interne)


Comment dire, Assistant Boot Camp ne supportant pas à la base que le disque dur interne soit partitionné, ne supporte pas non plus la présence d'un autre disque dur et tout autre matériel USB. Tu n'as qu'à ouvrir ton MBP et déclipser le petit connecteur de ton second SSD.


----------



## AaronIron (31 Mars 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Comment dire, Assistant Boot Camp ne supportant pas à la base que le disque dur interne soit partitionné, ne supporte pas non plus la présence d'un autre disque dur et tout autre matériel USB. Tu n'as qu'à ouvrir ton MBP et déclipser le petit connecteur de ton second SSD.



Bonjour Locke et merci pour ta réponse 

Tu m'expliques qu'il faut que j'ouvre mon MPB pour débrancher mon 2nd SSD?
Etant donné que BC ne supporte pas que le disque dur soit partitionné, pourquoi ne pourrais je pas installer Win10 sur ce 2nd SSD qui est totalement libre? 



Locke a dit:


> tout autre matériel USB



Ce n'est pas depuis la clé USB que Win 10 doit s'installer?


----------



## Locke (31 Mars 2020)

AaronIron a dit:


> Ce n'est pas depuis la clé USB que Win 10 doit s'installer?





AaronIron a dit:


> Etant donné que BC ne supporte pas que le disque dur soit partitionné, pourquoi ne pourrais je pas installer Win10 sur ce 2nd SSD qui est totalement libre?


Oui, mais lire et relire les informations données. Le protocole d'Assistant Boot Camp n'a jamais changé depuis son début et refusera obstinément de faire une installation et je le répète, si le disque dur interne est partitionné et s'il y a la présence de tout autre matériel USB.

La curiosité n'est pas ton fort, car dans cette même section il y a ce message épinglé... https://forums.macg.co/threads/inst...ier-usb-3-0-sans-assistant-boot-camp.1330007/ ...qui devrait te convenir puisque tu souhaites utiliser ce 2e SSD pour utiliser Windows. Alors, lis, relis et relis, surtout tous les massages avant de te lancer.


----------



## AaronIron (31 Mars 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Le protocole d'Assistant Boot Camp n'a jamais changé depuis son début et refusera obstinément de faire une installation et je le répète, si le disque dur interne est partitionné et s'il y a la présence de tout autre matériel USB.



Pourtant je t'écris depuis Win 10 actuellement 
En effet, j'ai simplement redémarrer mon mac avec ALT, pris soin de sélectionner le disque Windows, ensuite j'ai suivi les instructions et me voiçi sur mon mac avec Win 10.


----------



## Locke (31 Mars 2020)

Je suis très, très, très,  étonné que tu es pu installer directement Windows dans ton 2é SSD ! Tu n'as donc pas utiliser Assistant Boot Camp qui par défaut propose de faire une réservation de taille dans le SSD interne. Tu as fait une installation directement depuis ta clé USB ?

J'ai eu beau essayer avec mon vieux MBP de 2010 toutes les possibilités, avec ou sans SuperDrive, donc sans DVD, avec une clé USB ou autre bidouille, mais je n'y suis jamais parvenu. Donc, tu peux détailler STP.

Si c'est bien le cas, sous masOS, sur ton Bureau tu dois avoir l'icône du disque de Windows, Boot Camp ou du nom que tu as donné...


----------



## AaronIron (31 Mars 2020)

Je suis bien passé par BootCamp pourtant qui ma proposé de réserver la taille souhaitée pour Windows.
Je vérifierais plus tard mais je pense que comme tu le dis j'ai installé Windows sur le même SSD qui loge aussi MacOS et non sur le 2ème qui doit être toujours vide.

Je joindrai des captures d'écrans pour que tu puisses voir comment l'installation s'est effectuée.
Je n'ai pas encore essayé de redémarrer sur MacOS.


----------



## Locke (31 Mars 2020)

AaronIron a dit:


> Je vérifierais plus tard mais je pense que comme tu le dis j'ai installé Windows sur le même SSD qui loge aussi MacOS et non sur le 2ème qui doit être toujours vide.


Ah oui, parce que sinon ce serait un vrai scoop.


----------



## AaronIron (31 Mars 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Ah oui, parce que sinon ce serait un vrai scoop.



Hahaha oui, étant donnée mes connaissances on va dire "limité" en informatique, si j'ai réussi à installer sur le SSD vide on peut dire que j'ai fait un hold-up! (parce que oui je ne pourrais même pas vraiment l'expliquer)


----------



## Locke (31 Mars 2020)

AaronIron a dit:


> Hahaha oui, étant donnée mes connaissances on va dire "limité" en informatique, si j'ai réussi à installer sur le SSD vide on peut dire que j'ai fait un hold-up! (parce que oui je ne pourrais même pas vraiment l'expliquer)


Non, dans ton cas de figure ton installation est tout à fait normale.


----------



## AaronIron (1 Avril 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Si c'est bien le cas, sous masOS, sur ton Bureau tu dois avoir l'icône du disque de Windows, Boot Camp ou du nom que tu as donné...



Salut Locke, du coup je te met les captures d'écran




Je peux retirer la clé USB maintenant?


----------



## Malotrùu (2 Juin 2020)

Bonjour à tous!
apres une refonte complète de mon materiel, et une restaurati9n en bonne et due forme, j’ai souhaité installer windows à nouveau sur mon MacBook Pro mi 2012 Catalina i7 avec 1 ssd système et un Hdd stockage
j’ai donc lancé Boot camp Ce matin et tout semble setre déroulé correctement car en revenant du boulot Lordi s’était redémarré et une partition boot camp est maintenant présente sur le ssd (visible depuis utilitaire)
donc jai souhaité configurer Windows, redémarrage sur alt, choix partition Windows, et là : écran noir tiret en haut à gauche qui clignote (rien de bien étonnant) sauf que l’attente sur cet écran est très longue, puis ecran noir (rétro éclairé) pendant très (trop?) longtemps! Je n’ai toujours pas vu la fin de cette deuxième étape!
des idées de la source de ce problème ?
merci d’avance 
FR


----------

